# .



## LAS14 (Feb 7, 2021)

.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 7, 2021)

Actually yes . You were supposed to get tested if you came in contact with someone positive . Even if you would be negative . So hr is right .


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 7, 2021)

But last year is thing of the past . You quarantined yourself with no additional testing right? They need to put something in the system , for example if I miss 3 days of work for being sick I would need to bring a doctors notice proof that I had to stay home . So you should have tested yourself again since you did come in contact with a positive case and living with the person . Therefore you would have proof .


----------



## happygoth (Feb 7, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> But last year is thing of the past . You quarantined yourself with no additional testing right? They need to put something in the system , for example if I miss 3 days of work for being sick I would need to bring a doctors notice proof that I had to stay home . So you should have tested yourself again since you did come in contact with a positive case and living with the person . Therefore you would have proof .


Yes but you can get tested without a doctor's note. I'm not sure what the warehouses are doing but my store does not require a note.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 8, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Yes but you can get tested without a doctor's note. I'm not sure what the warehouses are doing but my store does not require a note.


Yes you can . But they will actually give you the results when you get tested and at least the op would have some paper trail to prove to use those 12 days off. If you think about it then anyone could self quarantine and say I came in contact with a posited person and it would be the end of it. But hr needs to put something in the system and have some excusable proof for those days.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 8, 2021)

Op I think you should have started your original post with more details . Because I was under the impression that you are trying to use your sick hours for 14 days that’s that you have missed from work already .


----------



## InboundDCguy (Feb 8, 2021)

Do you have a primary care doctor already? You can probably call them, explain your situation, and they can fax/email the note directly to HR. Nobody wants you in a hospital/dr office if you’re having symptoms. Maybe they’ll require a virtual appointment, but they’re going to tell you not to come in.
If you don’t have one, there are plenty of places that offer the same service.
Your leave can be back-dated to the first day you missed regardless.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 8, 2021)

LAS14 said:


> I don't think your fully understanding the situation. I dont have sick hours to use durring this time that I have to wait to see my dr to get a drs note, yet they do not want me to come in because I'm having symptoms. Sending them proof that I have a Covid test date is not enough for them to put me on leave. This is the 1st time I'm going through this Covid leave and team members had told me that a doctors note was not required because the CDC states that no employer should ask for one during the time hospitals are busy handling extreme Covid cases. My issue is, they want me to go to the hospital, while I have a fever and coughing, Possibly expose more people to the virus and then after my doctor writes and signs a paper stating that I must self quarantine I have to email it to them for them to put me on leave. I'm not getting excused or pay for these pass 2 days that I have called off sick. My covid leave and pay will only begin as soon as hr obtains that email


Your original post was just asking about whether they had the right to require a doctor's note. My store does not require this. Glad it worked out for you and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## happygoth (Feb 8, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Op I think you should have started your original post with more details . Because I was under the impression that you are trying to use your sick hours for 14 days that’s that you have missed from work already .


I was under the impression that he had an issue with the doctor's note requirement. Based on the title of the post and the direct question the post contained.


----------



## Hal (Feb 9, 2021)

Our building is starting to require it because too many team members are abusing the system. They're calling out saying they're getting a covid test, getting an LOA then not getting tested. 

I have one team member who has had 4 covid leaves and only 1 test. And I have multiples who are self quarantining despite no direction to do so from a medical professional. So I can understand why some building HR's are asking for a doctor's note.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Feb 9, 2021)

Just go to work sick like everybody else.

Most of our trainers don't wear masks and have caught the rona.
None of the trainees were given quarantine


----------

